# Fix mold on ceiling



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I see a water stain. Not much to suggest a mold issue. Apply some stainblocker like Kilz or Bullseye and the repaint it. Fix the leak first though.


----------



## hummer4x4guy (Jan 9, 2012)

For mold...bleach is not going to fix the issue. IF it could there wouldnt be mold remediation specialists. Check out www.zymeaway.com
Joel


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Do you own stock in this company?
Another "Mold is Gold" site. Bash the bleach, promote some unproven product............... uh huh. :whistling2:


----------



## scwilkins (Jan 24, 2012)

*Mold*

First off, determine what the culprit is. It could be mold, or it could be dirt or something else. If it is indeed mold, you need to get it gone with the quickness or it can be super harmful to your health. There is a lot of information on the health hazards of mold (http://www.cdc.gov/mold/stachy.htm) out there, as I'm sure you have noticed. Getting rid of mold is a tricky thing, as you don't always know where it is originating. Sometimes it is better left to the professionals that have air quality testing supplies. Information for removing mold can be found here: http://www.trtexas.com/mold-removal/. I really hope it isn't mold because removing it is such a pain! Good Luck:thumbsup:, keep us informed.

-Sarah


----------



## Beanfacekilla (Jan 7, 2012)

*OP*: I took a look at the pics you provided.

This is just my $0.02

First, has the problem been solved that created the stains?

Is/was there a leak in the roof?

Or it is possible that the ceiling is insulated terribly and the stains are a result of hot moist air meeting a cold ceiling? When hot and cold air meet, moisture is the result. Like a cold can of beer on a warm summer day...

Edit: Considering you location, this might not be an issue... However, I did not think of that at first.

After all that has been addressed, try this....

Kill the mold with bleach water. Prime the area to be painted with a shelac based primer (one or two coats). Shelac primer can be purchased in a spray can. It is pretty stinky stuff however.

Paint the area after the primer dries (1 or two coats, whatever is necessary).

That should seal those stains.

But if there are underlying issues, they will return.

Just my humble opinion here. Take it or leave it.

Peace.


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

There may have been leak in the past, but don't think its active now.

There may be hot/cold air/surface interaction though as this is the ceiling of bathroom that only has window for venting, and the mobile home has poor insulation of heat and cold.


----------



## thaijony (Mar 17, 2012)

The black mold not only grows on the ceiling but also on the shower room tiles. To clean them, prepare a mixture of water and bleach to kill the mold. You may want to purchase another cleaning solution to treat the discoloration, or if the black mold contamination is deep-set, you can replace the shower tiles instead.


mold remediation waukesha
mold removal racine


----------

